# disable voice control



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

I am building a car pc which uses the steering wheel inputs for navigation. I rarely ever use the voice control feature of my car, so I was hoping to disable it so I could map this steering wheel button to my car pc instead.

Unfortunately, I have not had much success in doing so. I have already done the following:

1 - using NCS Expert, I've deleted VO $620 from the CAS and FRM and NFRM ECU modules
2 - using NCS Expert, I've set "SVS" to "nicht_aktiv" in the CAPPL module

Everything I've found on the net is instructions to do the opposite, adding this feature to the car - and most people get stuck with needing the FSC code to enable the feature. It appears my car already has this FSC code - is it possible for me to extract my FSC code for safe keeping (in case I ever want to re-enable voice control) and then overwrite(?) it with an "invalid" FSC code to temporarily disable my voice control?

Can someone suggest another safe-ish option for me to temporarily disable this feature in my car?

I have a 4/2006 production date E90...


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

If you code CAPPL with ECU daten above V.25 ,the SVS will never come back!Dealers won't provide SVS FSC to all cars,so you need to keep FSC first or never use SVS.As I know there are no FSC for"temporary"!


----------

